# Kurt Vonnegut's The Sirens of Titan (2021) TV series



## M. Robert Gibson (Dec 12, 2020)

I've just discovered this little announcement on this Wiki page

"It was announced that Kurt Vonnegut's 1959 novel The Sirens of Titan would be made into a television series and would be adapted by Dan Harmon and Evan Katz."

It turns out this was announced several years ago.









						Rick And Morty Co-Creator Dan Harmon Has A Completely Unexpected New Show In The Works
					

Dan Harmon will soon bring Rick and Morty back to the small screen for a brand new season, but we now know that it's not the only TV project he's working on.




					www.cinemablend.com
				












						Dan Harmon 'Sirens of Titan' Release Date: Here's the Latest Update
					

Good news for Vonnegut fans.




					www.inverse.com
				












						Dan Harmon is bringing Kurt Vonnegut’s The Sirens Of Titan to TV
					

If he hadn’t recently confirmed the Rick And Morty season three premiere, the news that Dan Harmon‘s developing another TV series might have had led to a fan uprising (or, more likely, just angry tweets). Instead, we can feel excited and/or cautiously optimistic about the fact that Harmon’s...




					news.avclub.com
				





I've not read the book.  What do we reckon?  Will it translate to the small screen?

I like Harmon's _Rick and Morty_ so maybe this'll be OK


----------



## Vince W (Dec 12, 2020)

I just looked up who Dan Harmon is. I'm not especially confident.


----------



## Mon0Zer0 (Aug 25, 2021)

Vince W said:


> I just looked up who Dan Harmon is. I'm not especially confident.



Harmon, the man, can be quite tiresome - but his work on Community was top notch, and Monster House is a really well written kids movie.  Rick and Morty is too bogged down with its own meta-ness to have maintained any quality past season 2. It's knowingness is tedious, now. 

Vonnegut and Harmon share a similar tendency for dark tragedy and humour, so it could work.


----------



## AnRoinnUltra (Aug 25, 2021)

Definitely up for this, could be good fun, been years since I read the book ...think it'd be deadly if it was done in a slightly wonky style (the attached clip goes a bit too far but would love to see something similar done to Vonnegut! 



)


----------



## Rodders (Aug 26, 2021)

I loved Community and Rick and Morty, so i get the impression from both shows that Dan Harmon has a genuine love of Science Fiction. I have some faith. 

It also helps that i have no exposure to the source materiel, so my risk is reduced.


----------



## Ellizze (Aug 26, 2021)

M. Robert Gibson said:


> I've just discovered this little announcement on this Wiki page
> 
> "It was announced that Kurt Vonnegut's 1959 novel The Sirens of Titan would be made into a television series and would be adapted by Dan Harmon and Evan Katz."
> 
> ...


Sounds promising to me. Rick and Morty was fine IMO, but it was saturating as well.


----------

